# Plasma Circle Cutter



## roadie33 (Apr 7, 2016)

Just watched this video on a homemade magnetized and motorized circle cutter for a plasma torch. It is very well thought out and made.
Well worth watching for a good idea on how to make one.


----------



## dlane (Apr 7, 2016)

That's pretty slick, I've been wanting to make a rotary table that would do that and be able to weld around pipe also, I think I saw one that mr Pete 222 made on utube


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 7, 2016)

That's pretty cool. Not exactly CNC, but way cheaper. Mike


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow, that is impressive. 

If I'd seen that it was possible to cut slots in metal with a router I may not have bought my mill. But I'm glad I did.


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 12, 2016)

The circle cutter seems like it's pretty complicated for what it does. A more simple manually moved one is much easier to make, like the Eastwood one:


----------

